# Help Choosing Some Summer Tires



## SilverStoned1.8T (Dec 25, 1999)

I need some help choosing some summer tires to put on my MK4 GTI. I will be running a 225-40-18 on 18x8.5 rims. I'm obviously not looking for super stretch or anything. I have dedicated winter wheels, so I'm not looking for an A/S tire. I want something that is quiet and will last. I do some "spirited driving" on the street, but this is a daily driver so I can sacrifice some grip for quietness and longevity. I am currently looking at the Kumho Ecsta LE Sport, Kumho Ecsta SPT, and Nitto NT-555. I'm trying to keep the price around $120 per tire, anything cheaper is cool too! Anyone have experience with any of these tires or can recommend something I am missing?


----------



## DubbinDubCee (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in a similar position, I'm leaning towards the nitto 555s, now i dont know shizzz about stretching tires...but they do have a bead filler to help with the stiffening of their sidewall. But for the price they are a longer lasting performance tire and as long as you maintain tire pressure, abnormal wear is minimized.


----------



## SilverStoned1.8T (Dec 25, 1999)

I was actually starting to lean towards Nitto too. I know the 555's have been around for a while now and the reviews seemed to be really good as compared to some others. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im in the same shoe as you are. need tires for my new 18" VMR V701 and better grip since the GTI is a torque monster.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

TireRack.com said:


> Yokohama S.drive (Ultra High Performance Summer) Price: $134.00


Spring for a little bit of extra cash and grab these. I'm on my second set and absolutely love them. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverStoned1.8T (Dec 25, 1999)

foundubbedriver said:


> Spring for a little bit of extra cash and grab these. I'm on my second set and absolutely love them. :thumbup:


I actually thought about the S.Drive, but I have heard from multiple people (on this board, tirerack reviews, etc) that they are or become very noisy. What's your experience with this?

I just really don't want noisy tires. I have a set of Potenza's (can't remember what model off the top of my head) that still have some life left in them and lasted three summers now. They are still real sticky and I love them, but they are just so noisy at this point that I'm getting rid of them.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SilverStoned1.8T said:


> I need some help choosing some summer tires to put on my MK4 GTI. I will be running a 225-40-18 on 18x8.5 rims. I'm obviously not looking for super stretch or anything. I have dedicated winter wheels, so I'm not looking for an A/S tire. I want something that is quiet and will last. I do some "spirited driving" on the street, but this is a daily driver so I can sacrifice some grip for quietness and longevity. I am currently looking at the Kumho Ecsta LE Sport, Kumho Ecsta SPT, and Nitto NT-555. I'm trying to keep the price around $120 per tire, anything cheaper is cool too! Anyone have experience with any of these tires or can recommend something I am missing?


If you want tires that are quiet and lasts.... better with an all-season tire, because their compounds will allow for it, compared to summer tires (which sacrifaces noise levels and longevity for more grip)

Continental Extreme Contact DWS is a popular choice.


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

Make that 4 of us now, I too am looking for a summer tire that has some good grip, I was searching Tire Rack and found Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval, I was reading a review of these and they sugested Nexen N300's so right now I don't know what I'm gonna go with




foundubbedriver said:


> Spring for a little bit of extra cash and grab these. I'm on my second set and absolutely love them. :thumbup:


as far as these how loud are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

foundubbedriver said:


> Spring for a little bit of extra cash and grab these. I'm on my second set and absolutely love them. :thumbup:


The S.Drive, the Conti DW and the Bridgestone RE760 are all similar tires, any of which are a great choice


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

i haven't noticed any tire noise, probably due to my exhaust - 3" tb no res/cat and a high flow borla muffler. on another note i let my buddy (stock exhaust) borrow them for a couple of weeks and he noticed there was some noise coming from the rear. when we examined them we noticed that there was some cupping, more than likely this is where the noise came from. keep in mind i am lowered and the suspension is not adjustable on a mkiv and i was running a 245/35/18.

edit: and i couldn't rotate my tires due to the staggered setup. snag them, you won't regret it. :beer:


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I just may, I was a little concerned about buying tires without any input on them so I think I may go with them


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

foundubbedriver said:


> I'm on my second set and absolutely love them.


Is this an endorsement based on longevity/treadwear  ?


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

dennisgli said:


> Is this an endorsement based on longevity/treadwear  ?


from my experience i have not noticed anything out of the norm. i've put at least 25-30k on my twists which are now in storage (lobsters now) and they've seen daily temps of 110° plus in the summer months.. and they still have a decent amount of tread on them. i still have yet to run a set into the ground due to me switching it up from time to time. i'm not sure, but have i answered your question?


----------



## DubbinDubCee (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the nexan 5000 on now and the rain/wet handling is terrible, I bought the nitto 555, I went this way because I wanted summer wet/dry, not all season d/w/s. The yoko's are mint! My buddy picked them up for his vr6 and they ride quiet as of the first 3k miles or so. I can offer a review of the nittos when the rims return from powdercoating if anyone is interested 









Edit:: I got these for $530 shipped to my door with valve stems and replacement plan on all 4, local shop wanted almost $250 more!!!!


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

well that definitely rules out the Nexen's then 

Definitely want to hear a review on the new tires


----------



## kennedsj (May 25, 2007)

Bump.

Tires I'm loooking at:

Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval Indy 500

Hankook Ventus V12 evo K110 

BFGoodrich g-Force Sport

Any thoughts or Opinions on these?


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Today I had new tires on the Passat; General Altimax HP in the original size, 195/65-15. They were rated well on Tirerack. Previously I had Bridgestone RE950's in 215/60-15 which were great in the dry and wet but tended to pick up nails. I lost count of the number of flats I had. No more Bridgestone for me. I paid $425 mounted, speed balanced, valve stems, tax and all.


----------



## GTIXXX (Sep 16, 2004)

Google Car and Driver Summer Tire test. The Hankook Ventus V12 Evos equaled or out performed the 
Michelin PS2s in most categories and are much less expensive and quieter. 

I am running them right now on my R32.


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

kennedsj said:


> Bump.
> 
> Tires I'm loooking at:
> 
> ...


those BFGoodrich g-Force Sport arent the kdw2s are they? cause the kdw2 is an awful tire and for that reason im staying away from bfg. looking at the faulken fk 452's they are sopposed to be pretty good for a strickly summer tire


----------

